# Do EU Citizens need german health insurance?



## sebb (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Polish Passport and I lived in South Africa for 20 years. I am now in Germany and I need to register where I live. Do I need health insurance when doing this?I heard that as soon as I register I am forced to take health insurance and pay a monthly premium of around 200 Euro. I am currently unemployed and still looking for work and I could not afford this if that would be the case.

Your advice will be much appreciated.

Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## lumierre (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, what you heard is true.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Health insurance is COMPULSORY for all persons living in Germany.
For an unemployed, the basic rate is about €160/month.
If you get unemployment benefits, insurance is paid by the government.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Then again, you can simply not register yet.
You will need to do this once you found work, or do anything official, but as long as you are just living there and looking for a job, nobody will care.
Although the law says everyone has to register, nobody will find out and there is usually zero enforcement on this. Also the fine that you would theoretically get for not registering is probably lower than health insurance.


----------

